# Mid-February flounder report



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 5 nights of flounder gigging have been very good, with limits on every trip. Low tides on Thursday and Friday gave way to higher water levels and light winds on Saturday-Monday, making for some fast flounder action. I am starting to see some returning fish from the gulf spawn, and numbers on the flats should continue to increase in the coming weeks. Fish size has been good, with a few larger fish up to 21", and most in the 15-17" range.

2/13/2020 - David group of 3. NE winds at 15mph, low tides, and temperature in the upper 30's. 15 flounder limit plus 1 black drum. Largest flounder was 21"

2/14/2020 - Brandon W. group of 2. East winds at 5mph and low tide levels, temperatures in the upper 40's. 10 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead and 2 black drum.

2/15/2020 - Billy N. group of 4. Dead calm winds and normal tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 2 black drum and 1 sheepshead.

Late trip - Mark group of one got the Trifecta!! 5 flounder limit, 5 black drum limit, and 5 sheepshead limit.  The gigging "Triple Crown"!!

2/16/2020 - Monica M. group of 6. East winds at 10mph and slightly high tide levels. 30 flounder limit plus 4 black drum.

2/17/2020 - Cliff H. group of 3. SSE at 15mph high tide levels, and dense fog. 15 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead.

*Upcoming open dates for flounder gigging:
February: 18, 19, 24-27
March: 3-5, 15, 17-19, 22-26, 29-31
April: 1, 5-9, 12, 13, 15, 19-23, 26-28
May: 5-12, 15, 17, 19-23, 25-28, 30, 31*
 
Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

